# Kreg Jig or Kreg Jig Jr?



## ZeekLTK (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a beginner to woodworking and I need a kreg jig to connect boards and whatnot... was wondering if the Kreg Jig Jr. is sufficient or if it's worth it to spend the extra money on a full Kreg Jig?

Thanks.


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

Get the full k4 kit. I love it. Some on here will bash pocket hole joinery but i say to hell with them. I dont have time right now to learn m&t joints but pocket holes allow me to enjoy woodworking.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the junior and it works great, but you have to spend the extra time to clamp it, drill, move, clamp, drill, etc. it's a pain if you have a lot to do. Go with the pro version


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Some will tell you not to bother with pocket screws. I'm not that guy.

I like the K3 Master kit best. I luckily found one on sale for cheaper than the K4 kit and I've been happy as a clam ever since.


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

The one thing with pocket holes. Clamp the ever livin crap out of whatever you are joining. If not it will move and you will become frustrated. Also watch that you don't strip out a hole. You will become frustrated.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

Just learn to hide all your holes. It's a great way to make a good joint. I always use glue when I use my kreg and I have yet to have a joint to fail. Get the big kit worth it!


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

http://kregjig.ning.com/


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

i have avoided the pocket hole thing for awhile. last week i bought the jr. kreg r3 pocket jig. i built a "american doll" size bunk bed using only the kreg r3. boy, where have i been! almost reminds me when i finally started paying bills online. i built this small project in no time. i didn't use glue at all, small project. i think i could stand on it without a problem, i weigh 275lbs. my kids think i'm so antiquated and i deny that. they're right though. what a great product. i used the wood plugs to cover up the holes ( plugs didn't fit as well as i would have liked). my youngest is going to paint it pink, she picked out the color and i had it made. i haven't used any other pocket hole system, but i'm glad i finally purchased one. use what you want, but i found it easy to learn and strong joints. p.s. if your young daughter hasn't mentioned "american doll", whatever you do, don't mention it to her. it is an expensive curse on a parent. i'm just saying.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Master Kit.... if you by the smaller and see how easy it is to use you will be kicking yourself


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

K4 by all means. Don't know if there is a Menard's near you but right now until this coming Saturday they are on sale for $89.99 + 11% rebate, for a grand total of about $80.

Harddog - if you go to the Kreg Jig Community Owners site it will show you how to make your own plugs out of 3/8" dowel, with a jig, either with a handsaw or a band saw. Nice thing is you can tweek your jig to make the plugs fit better with a lot less sanding.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

thank you fins! i checked it out and will try that simple solution out. that is one of those, "why didn't i think of that" things. thanks again


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

going with the whole kit is better than buy just the jig. but learn M&T joinery ! 

mortise and tenon is the best for quality furniture. kreg is for kitchen junk etc


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Traditional joinery rocks. Kreg's rock too IMHO. They also help out if you have limited clamps. I know clamps are one of those things you accumulate over time and are expensive so you can find ways to help clamp stuff with a strategically placed pocket hole. Remove the screw after the glue dries and fill the hole with a plug. They are a nice tool. Don't buy the generic pocket screws. They suck!


----------

